# Anesthesia coding



## bbeatty (Aug 11, 2010)

Our physicians own an ambulatory surgical center where we use CRNAs.  Occassionally, one of the doctors wants the CRNA to come and assess a patient (during an office visit).  Is there any way to bill for this or is it bundled into the physician's office visit????


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 13, 2010)

This might fall under "review and summerization of old records and/or obtaining history from someone other than patient and/or DISCUSSION OF CASE WITH ANOTHER HEALTH CARE PROVIDER" Which be 2 points to added to Medical Decision Making.  What type of documentation is the CRNA submitting for this encounter? Hand written or Dictated? Does it resemble an billable office visit?


----------

